# Another Malt Rescue with Demadex...



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Wiggles

The same "breeder" who turned Annie into the rescue has turned over another malt with demadex to the rescue. It's Annie's story all over again - she bought her for her breeding program, can't breed her because she has demadex, so has turned her over to Annie's rescue group. She had also recently turned over two male Havanese puppies because they didn't work out for her breeding program. I believe they've been adopted.

I can't stop looking at her picture and seeing Annie - probably just my imagination but to me there is a resemblance. Hubby has said no - and he's probably right, but if he said go get her I would. I just worry they won't be able to find someone willing to take on a malt with demadex. She was up for a day then removed because of the demadex and a prospective home, but I guess the home fell through because she's back on Petfinder.

Why do I keep logging on to Petfinder?????

Oh, without naming names this "breeder" was recently inquired about here on SM.

Linda


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Linda , I LOVE her :wub: - if I lived over there , that baby would be coming home with me . I wish you could get her - your dogs get the love and care they deserve . Sarah


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

She is beautiful.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:wub: Aww she is adorable. I don't think that woman whoever she is can be called a breeder  
I hope Wiggles gets a new and safe home soon.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

This is why I have banned myself from going on Petfinder. I already have trouble sleeping. I cannot stand to see all these poor homeless dogs. My apt. has a one dog policy and I can only afford to own one dog. If I had unlimited funds, I'd take them all. How I wish...

I didn't follow the link but I am sure she is precious. I hope sweet Wiggles goes to a wonderful home and is loved and cherished. :grouphug: 

My personal spiritual belief assures me that puppy mill "breeders" will be judged someday, even if they think they are getting away with something now. That thought comforts me. Otherwise, I'd have to visit puppy mill owners and lock them in tiny cages for the rest of their miserable lives.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

man.... maybe i should take her...at least fix her up. ugh i have 4 dogs already but look at that face!


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

She's absolutely precious!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

She looks so sweet. TG she got out of the breeding program and now has a chance at a pampered life. I wish I could take her.  She's adorable so I'm sure she'll find a great home and have the life she deserves.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

well i contacted them...they are not sure she would do well around as many animals as i have. im trying to change their mind but dont know how to


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

ok shes going to be calling me soon


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Jul 9 2008, 09:38 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=602466


> well i contacted them...they are not sure she would do well around as many animals as i have. im trying to change their mind but dont know how to[/B]




I hope this works out! I can't think of a better home for her.
Keep us updated and good luck!
Jane


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Jul 9 2008, 07:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=602468


> ok shes going to be calling me soon [/B]



Hope that it works out Jamie!! :aktion033:


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Jul 9 2008, 09:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=602468


> ok shes going to be calling me soon [/B]


That's great! I wish Paris tolerated other dogs better.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Jul 9 2008, 09:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=602468


> ok shes going to be calling me soon [/B]



I hope you can get her, they need to take into consideration that your a Vet. rayer:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i will prob hear from her in an hour....cross ur fingers


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Jul 9 2008, 11:36 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=602517


> i will prob hear from her in an hour....cross ur fingers [/B]


Jaime, Elizabeth can call me - I'm going to send her an e-mail - you are a big part of the reason that Annie has come along so well - you gave me some great advice and information to discuss her treatment with her vet. Fingers crossed!

Linda


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I e-mailed Elizabeth - I don't know if you are talking to her or the other girl (Giselle?), but I told her the major role you played in Annie's recovery from demadex as you educated me and shared your knowledge. I also told her that I would defintely trust you with my two girls and how dedicated and committed you are - you know all the things about you that are true! I did keep it sweet and to the point.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Got my fingers crossed for you Jamie~~~~She is a beautiful girl, look at those large dark eyes!!!!! Please let us know!!!!!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Fingers crossed B)


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

My fingers are crossed , too... any dog would be lucky to join your brood!! 

Debbie


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I sure hope this works out for you Dr. Jaimie! If you do get her, are you going to change her name to Piggles?






Joy


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

QUOTE (vjw @ Jul 9 2008, 02:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=602601


> I sure hope this works out for you Dr. Jaimie! If you do get her, are you going to change her name to Piggles?
> 
> 
> Joy[/B]



actually i was thinking pickles lol.....she hasnt called yet...so maybe tonight. she said either her lunch break or after work...so the wait continues


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Don't you think Pixel may be confused by that


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

QUOTE (KandiMaltese @ Jul 9 2008, 02:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=602609


> Don't you think Pixel may be confused by that [/B]


hah well ususally we call pixel pixel-la-la or pix so she prob wont notice haha


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Oh, this is driving me crazy!! :smpullhair:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

oh Jaimie I just said alittle prayer, hopefully she will have a home soon


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I hope you get her Jaimie rayer: , I have my fingers crossed  . Sarah


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

How exciting! I love Pickles! rayer: rayer:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Oh Jaimie I can not think of a better person to get this baby. 

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Peanut or Panini is cute and doesn't sound like the others.
(thinking positive)


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Awwww Wiggles, Pickles, Piggles is really cute - such beautiful eyes awwww

When my mother would call me sometimes she'd get confused and start with my oldest sister first - then the second one then finally me ..

Can u imagine ..

Pixel ! Paxton ! Pickles !!!

Peter Piper picked a peck of ... ohhh never mind :brownbag: 

Good luck - I can't wait to hear the good news !!!

I wish a really bad case of skin rash on THAT breeder .. !!


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

What better home on this planet could this puppy go to? None better than you Dr. Jamie!!!

They would be stupid not to send little miss wiggles pickles to your care. :thumbsup:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

well she called me and we spoke a while. she said im perfect but is concerned about the number of animals and if she will get along. she is waiting to hear from the foster mom to see how well she is handling her animals now that has been a few days. i think she is just scared and needs time...hopefully it works out and i will drive down there saturday


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:chili: :chili: I'm soooooo jealious :innocent: I can't wait to see pictures of the group


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

:clap: Hope it all works out! How about Paisley for a name?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Hey, how did I miss this earlier?!! Jaimie, now you're gonna need a mini van for sure!!!

what about....Pumpkin?


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

depends on if wiggles was always her name.....i dont want to confuse her so was trying to pick something close...i hate waiting


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

ok just got an email that the foster mom said she will do well...so now i just have to wait for the call from her


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Jul 9 2008, 07:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=602777


> depends on if wiggles was always her name.....i dont want to confuse her so was trying to pick something close...i hate waiting[/B]


Annie didn't care what we called her as long as it wasn't late for dinner. Seriously, I don't think she knew what her name was and she started answering to Annie very quickly.

I'm so excited!!!!!!

Linda


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Good luck Jaimie. I sure hope everything works for you and Wiggles or Piggles or Pickles. Actually, I like suggestion of Paisley for a name.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Jul 9 2008, 08:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=602791


> ok just got an email that the foster mom said she will do well...so now i just have to wait for the call from her [/B]



Yippee!!!! :chili: :chili: 

Now, we just have to find someone for this poor guy:

Gramps

Linda


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

This is so exciting. I can't wait to see a happy update that you get her 
I like the name Paisley too.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Jamie:
YOU ARE A SWEETHEART!!
and I like the name Pickles!
tickle pickles..


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Jamie.........this is terrific.....she is such a doll!!!!!! I kept thinking, what is wrong....my goodness, you've got a vet right here!!!! What more could you ask for? I hope you get the phone call soon!!!! By the way, what is this skin condition that she has?? I'm not familiar with it.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Hope this works out for you Dr. Jaimie. She looks very pretty with those great big eyes.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Jul 9 2008, 09:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=602882


> Oh Jamie.........this is terrific.....she is such a doll!!!!!! I kept thinking, what is wrong....my goodness, you've got a vet right here!!!! What more could you ask for? I hope you get the phone call soon!!!! By the way, what is this skin condition that she has?? I'm not familiar with it.[/B]


i am accepted but waiting on call from foster mom to set up a meeting. yay!

demodex is a mite that lives in the hair follicle. it is a hereditary condition and these mites go crazy when an animal is stressed. so u have to treat for months and then they all die off...usually cures them but sometimes they can come back.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

I like the name Paisley, that's adorable  So glad it's looking good for you Jaimie! :thumbsup:


----------



## phoxxymaltese (Jan 6, 2007)

AWWWW JAMIE..I can't think of a better mommy for this baby! I am so proud of you and happy for you and your other 4 fluffs. Miss Priss says tank you Miss Jamie fer abopting her!!!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I can't help but see a resemblance between the two even if they're not related - I have no clue if they are or aren't, although I have some suspicions about this. Annie is on the left and Wiggles is on the right:

[attachment=39029:Annie___Sophie_026.jpg][attachment=39026:Wiggles.jpg] 

This is Annie's Petfinder picture:
[attachment=39030:Snow.jpg]


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

This is fantastic!

Jamie I sure hope everything goes well.

I see a resemblance too!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

They do look alike, that is interesting~~~~

Thanks Jamie for the info.........she will love it with the 3 P's!!!! They will have her in the family in no time!!!!! I just think she is adorable!!!!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (Sophie @ Jul 9 2008, 08:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=602899


> I can't help but see a resemblance between the two even if they're not related - I have no clue if they are or aren't, although I have some suspicions about this. Annie is on the left and Wiggles is on the right:
> 
> [attachment=39029:Annie___Sophie_026.jpg][attachment=39026:Wiggles.jpg]
> 
> ...



wow - they look so similar


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Annie and Wiggles do look alike. I'm so glad that Wiggles will be getting a new home. I like the name Paisley too. She's a beautiful little girl. I'm so excited for you. :aktion033:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

This is happening so fast!!! I am thrilled for Jaimie and for the new "P"!! :chili: 

Life is good! arty:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i started thinking of names last night...and pink/pinkie came to mind since she is pink from her demodex, looks like a cute little mouse, and is small. but im still thinking. was wondering if she should even have a p name..who heard of 4 p's in a pod....but i dont want her to be the outcast..so she prob will have a p name lol. so many decisions!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

How about Pretzel


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

:woohoo2: :woohoo2: Congratulations, what great news. She's one lucky furball! How about calling her "Piggles". If she's used to Wiggles, she won't have a hard time getting used to Piggles. I think she looks like a Piggles too. :clap: :clap:


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Congratulations, Jaimie! As for names, how about Princess...no doubt she will be treated like one.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

....here we go again.....didn't we just go through the "P" names with Paxton? :HistericalSmiley: 

Maybe we just compile a long list of names beginning with the letter P and have it pinned....then Jaimie can just refer to it with the addition of each dog...


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

How about Possum..call her Possy? LOL. I think it's kind of cute actually  Congrats. I still really like Paisley too. I'm sure anything you name her will be cute..I mean look at her..she could be called anything and it couldn't take away from her sweet face. And Linda, YES, she looks a LOT like Annie. :wub:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Pistou? It means "peas" in French. My hubby wanted to name Nikki "Pico" which is a very small unit of measurement.


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

:sHa_banana: Congratulations!! :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Jul 10 2008, 08:02 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=602996


> i started thinking of names last night...and pink/pinkie came to mind since she is pink from her demodex, looks like a cute little mouse, and is small. but im still thinking. was wondering if she should even have a p name..who heard of 4 p's in a pod....but i dont want her to be the outcast..so she prob will have a p name lol. so many decisions![/B]


After thinking long and hard on this, how about Petits Pois? And, I believe that there are actually 5 peas in their pods - for true. :smrofl:


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

I searched babyname.com and heres what I have come up with.

Names and their meanings:

Paquita - Free (Different name but great meaning)
Parisa - Like a fairy
Pasha - Small
Passion - Great desire
Perdy - Lost
Phoebe - Bright, Shining,
Pink - Healthy
Polly - Great Sorrow
Purity - Unsullied, Clean


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

The 3 P's and a W..........I absolutely adore Wiggles as her name. She is so cute, everytime I look at her picture, I just smile.


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

Yea, Congratulations!! :chili: :chili: I'm just now catching up with this thread. This is such happy news!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

This is wonderful, Jaimie!!! What a great thing you are doing!!!!!!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

She's a very lucky little girl whatever you name her but I love Paisley and Pinkie. What a wonderful life she'll have with the
others - and her very own personal physician! What about Penny or Penelope? :wub:


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Wow I just saw the link to this in your other thread! You said you might just take her to get her better, so are you going to be fostering her or getting her? Either way, it's a great thing for you to do!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

QUOTE (PreciousPrince @ Jul 10 2008, 09:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=603397


> Wow I just saw the link to this in your other thread! You said you might just take her to get her better, so are you going to be fostering her or getting her? Either way, it's a great thing for you to do![/B]



im sure she will be here to stay unless she doesnt like the p's and mr c  i just dont know what the boss will think if i want to bring 4 dogs up front.


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Jul 10 2008, 10:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=603403


> QUOTE (PreciousPrince @ Jul 10 2008, 09:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=603397





> Wow I just saw the link to this in your other thread! You said you might just take her to get her better, so are you going to be fostering her or getting her? Either way, it's a great thing for you to do![/B]



im sure she will be here to stay unless she doesnt like the p's and mr c  i just dont know what the boss will think if i want to bring 4 dogs up front.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Jaimie, I am so happy for you and for the little girl that will have the best home and best vet care. Please keep us updated. I love the pictures of your new home so much.

Sorry I have not been posting or online but the car accident last year, then my father's death and then all the doctor visits have me drained and on top of that I keep having major repairs in my home (i.e., air conditioner died on me costing me $8100 last month and now I am obsessed with finding the right floor for me and my furkidz due to the damage). I am glad Joe reminded me my subscription was expiring since I miss this site and I will try to be better at being part of this group.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

so joe just tells me we need to name her a C name then we can have the 7 c's also. goes to show how opposite he is of the ex. 10 dogs is he insane?!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

so when do you get her


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

lmao...It took me a minute to get the 7 c's thing but I got it now :brownbag: Well..does it HAVE to be dogs? Can't you name some fish C names? lol :innocent:  But I do admit..the 3's and the 7 c's has a ring to it...


----------

